# «Στήθι!»



## Earion (Jun 9, 2013)

Το 1878 στην τουρκοκρατούμενη Κρήτη ιδρύθηκε η Κρητική Χωροφυλακή με προσωπικό από ντόπιους χριστιανούς και μουσουλμάνους. Ικανοποιήθηκε έτσι ένα χρόνιο αίτημα των Κρητικών που εκφραζόταν στις επαναστάσεις τους στη διάρκεια του 19ου αιώνα, να αστυνομεύονται από ντόπιους και όχι από χωροφύλακες προερχόμενους από άλλα μέρη της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας (συνήθως Αλβανούς, όπως, για παράδειγμα, ο Χασάν Ταξίν* Πασάς, ο γνωστός από τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους). Στον ειδικό νόμο που ψηφίστηκε το 1884 για την οργάνωσή της (_Κανονισμός της εν τη νήσω Κρήτη χωροφυλακής_), και στο ειδικό κεφάλαιο που περιγράφει τα καθήκοντα των χωροφυλάκων και τον τρόπο εκτελέσεώς τους, διαβάζουμε:

Άρθρ. 64. Οι χωροφύλακες, εκτελούντες την υπηρεσίαν των, έχουσι το δικαίωμα του ποιείσθαι χρήσιν των όπλων αυτών: α) οσάκις ευρίσκωνται εις περίστασιν νομίμου αμύνης. β) οσάκις πολίται αποπειραθώσι ν’ αποσπάσωσιν από των χειρών αυτών τους υπό την φύλαξιν αυτών εγκληματίας. γ) οσάκις οφείλουσι ν’ αποκρούσωσιν απόπειραν προς διάρρηξιν τών φυλακών, είτε έσωθεν, είτε έξωθεν αυτών γινομένην. δ) οσάκις απαντήσωσιν εγκληματίας, καταδεδικασμένους επί κακουργήματι ή βαρεί πλημμελήματι, τους οποίους, γνωρίσαντες καλώς, ήθελον προσκαλέσει να παραδοθώσιν, ούτοι δε δεν ήθελον υπακούσει, οι δε χωροφύλακες δεν ήθελον έχει άλλο μέσον προς εκτέλεσιν του καθήκοντός των και σύλληψιν αυτών. *Εν τη τελευταία ταύτη περιπτώσει οι χωροφύλακες φωνάζουσι προς τους εγκληματίας τρις «στήθι» και πυροβολούσιν* άπαξ ασκόπως προς απλήν εκφόβισιν, εάν δε και πάλιν οι καταδιωκόμενοι δεν υπακούσωσι, τότε οι χωροφύλακες πυροβολούσι κατ’ αυτών σκοπίμως. Η μη εκτέλεσις των τύπων τούτων ευθύνει τους χωροφύλακας.​

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ποτέ ακολουθήθηκε το γράμμα του νόμου. Για φανταστείτε φυγόδικους μαχαιροβγάλτες, ανυπόταχτους αγριανθρώπους στα κακοτράχαλα των Σφακιών να τρέχουν να ξεφύγουν από ενέδρες χωροφυλάκων, και ξαφνικά να ακούγεται το παράγγελμα «στήθι». Τρεις φορές κατά τον κανονισμό! 

Η κρητική παραλλαγή του πουτ δε κοτ ντάουν.

Το βρήκα στη διπλωματική εργασία του Δημήτριου Παπάλα «Το Β´ Τάγμα της Κρητικής Χωροφυλακής, Νομός Σφακίων**, 1884–1889 (με βάση ένα ανέκδοτο οθωμανικό κατάστιχο από το Τουρκικό Αρχείο Χανίων)», Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης, Τμήμα Ιστορίας και Αρχαιολογίας, Τομέας Αφρικανικών και Ανατολικών Σπουδών (Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, 2003), σ. 205.


* ή (και με την επικύρωση της Βικιπαίδειας) Χασάν Ταχσίν

** Επί τουρκικής διοίκησης για κάποιο διάστημα είχε συσταθεί _σαντζάκι_ (νομός/διοίκηση) Σφακίων, που περιέκλειε μια περιοχή πολύ μεγαλύτερη από τα Σφακιά. Αποτελούνταν από τις σημερινές επαρχίες Σφακίων και Αποκόρωνα του Νομού Χανίων, και την επαρχία Αγίου Βασιλείου του σημερινού Νομού Ρεθύμνου. Πρωτεύουσα είχε τον Βάμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2013)

Αυτό το κείμενο αποτελεί, άραγε, μετάφραση αντίστοιχου τουρκικού κανονισμού, τοπικό/κρητικό πρωτότυπο κείμενο ή αντιγραφή ισχύοντος ελλαδικού κανονισμού της εποχής;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 9, 2013)

Στήθι, ήλιε, επί την Γαβαών, και συ, σελήνη, επί την φάραγγα Αιαλών -αν και σ' αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα περισσότερο έρχεται στο μυαλό κάτι σαν «Στήθη; Στήθος μάρμαρο!»


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2013)

Η Κρήτη, Δόκτορα, βρισκόταν τυπικά υπό την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία αλλά είχε κερδίσει αυτοδιοίκηση σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Το νησί διοικούσαν γενικοί διοικητές, που έπρεπε να είναι χριστιανοί, σύμφωνα με τις διεθνείς υποχρεώσεις της Τουρκίας, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ήταν οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες (νεοφαναριώτες). Η γλώσσα της διοίκησης ήταν τα ελληνικά, αφού και οι Τουρκοκρητικοί ελληνικά μιλούσαν. Ο κανονισμός της εν Κρήτη Χωροφυλακής καταρτίστηκε από την ιθ´σύνοδο της Γενικής τών Κρητών Συνελεύσεως και επικυρώθηκε δι' Αυτοκρατορικού Διατάγματος.

Από γλωσσική άποψη μου έκαναν εντύπωση τα επιρρήματα *ασκόπως *και *σκοπίμως*. Ασυνήθιστη χρήση για τα σημερινά πρότυπα.


----------

